# X32 & S32 digital snake issues



## DannyDepac

Hello 

I'm in a little freak out mode - I have an x32 behringer sound board that I am trying to use with an S32 digital snake but I'm having MAJOR issues. 

I have about 20 channels of microphones running directly into the digital snake on the first 20 channels and after hours of trouble shooting was finally able to get ONE mic to output sound - I was getting input signals at times but not output. HOWEVER ....

Now I can't 2 mics to work together at the same time and I definitely can't get two different blocks of channels to work at the same time. 

I have 2 xlrs in output 1 &2 in the S32 going to our power amp and even after trying to set the output of all channels to outputs 1 &2 I still can't get more than one mic to work - I need this to work IMMEDIATELY ... Any thoughts? 

I tried everything in the routing menu but I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## YesItWillWork

Your first picture is the only one that is showing the S32 connected via the AES port A so you were on the right track at that point though the routing settings in that picture aren't correct.

To get your microphone inputs from the stage box showing up on the console you need to adjust the settings in the HOME tab of routing settings. You want to set the first column - INPUTS 1-8 to AES50 A1-8, the second column to AES50 A9-16 and so on. That should get you input 1 on the stage box showing up to channel 1 on the console and so on.

For your output routing you need to go to the AES50-A tab. In the first column which is "AES50 A Outputs 1-8" you want to set it to "Outputs 1-8", and set the second column to "Outputs 9-16". This will get outputs 1-16 of the console showing up on outputs 1-16 of the S32. 

Note that a standard routing setup has the main left/right outputs on Outputs 15/16. You can change this on the "Out 1-16" tab by setting Output 1 to Left and Output 2 to Right. From your pictures it appears that outputs 1 and 2 are still set as mixbus 1 and 2 rather than your main L/R outs.

Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## DannyDepac

Thanks soooo much for the quick reply. That is weird that it wasn’t connected but there was a point I tried to get output minus the stage box because that was a problem too so maybe those pictures where when I got it worked with a mic directly plugged in

Anyway so I will try that tomorrow even though I did attempt the output 1-8 suggestion to no avail. 

I think My real question is: i have a power amp with two speakers attached for our house PA - when I get the ROUTING set correctly can I just plug my TWO xlrs into “output 1&2” oh the stage box or do I need to run cables from every output on the stage box and some how mix them into the speakers? I’m very confused about get out from the stage box to my power amp/ speakers 


Thanks


----------



## YesItWillWork

Post pictures again tomorrow of your settings once you have tried that so that someone here can check you've got it all correct.

At this point I would consider doing a reset of the console before you try again as who knows what settings you might have inadvertently changed without realising what they are/what they do.

Yes the idea would be that you run two XLRs from the stagebox to your power amp. The console is doing the mixing - It is taking each microphone that you turn up and mixing into onto the L/R bus which is what you want to send your amps/speakers/


----------



## DannyDepac

another note - I've never updated the firmware on either the stage box or x32 - would you recommend it? I just Bought it last year.


----------



## NickVon

I won't update firmware at this point in your production. Wait till you are finished then take a look if there are any newer versions. If you system was built/packaged in the last year you should be good on all of the major bug squashing updates that have been released since the X32's inception.


----------



## josh88

Your first issue I would say is getting the routing correct but then you've also got to actually get the snake connected properly. As mentioned before, if you look at the top of the screen you see the A: and the B: the S32 only shows up in your first picture so make sure you've got it plugged in right at both ends and in the proper port on the back of the board. Even if your routing is right, it won't work if the board isn't recognizing that the snake is attached in the first place.


----------



## FMEng

It just so happens that my X32 is sitting a few feet away on my dining table, so this is fairly easy for me to review.

I'm going to say something that will sound snarky, but I mean this with 100% intent to be helpful. You are way off in the weeds, so I would suggest spending some time with the manual and some Youtube tutorial videos from Drew Brashler. 

Now to zero in on the first half of the problem, getting inputs to work:

1. Connect console AES50-A to S32 port A. Verify sync with green "A" on console and S32.
2. Switch Mute All off on the S32.
3. Go Routing > Home tab. Set Inputs 1-8 to AES50 A1-8. Set Inputs 9-16 to AES50 A9-16. Set Inputs 17-24 to AES50 A17-24.
4. Go to the channel faders and assign each to Main LR bus.
5. Turn 48V on for every channel that has a condenser mic or active DI connected. When in doubt, turn on 48V.
6. _With the power amp turned off_, turn up the Main fader to 0.
7. You should now be able to channel adjust gain and fader levels of channels and see the LR meters react to sound in the mics.

If that works, the input side of things is working. If you want to hear things, plug in a pair of headphones. Hit View in the monitor section. Set Monitor Source to LR AFL, and turn up the phones level.

Next we'll get to the second half of problem, getting the outputs working:

1. Go to Routing > Output 1-16 tab. Set Analog Output to Output 01 in the left column. In the middle column, set Output Signal to Main L.
2. In the same manner, Set Analog Output 02 to Main R.
3. Go to Routing > AES50A tab. Set AES50 A Outputs 1-8 to Out 1-8.
4. Turn down the main fader.
5. Connect the power amp to Outputs 1 and 2 on the S32.
6. Turn on the power amp.
7. Slowly turn up the main fader.
8. Bring up an input fader and talk into the mic. You should have sound out of the speakers.


----------



## DannyDepac

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to say thank you for all the help - All of that helped me tremendously and I was able to get everything working! I appreciate it so much and taking your time to help other people like this says a lot. Thanks again. 

I am currently working on using the built in effects aspect of the board (and adding sound effects) so expect another question in a day or two  


Thanks again.


----------



## pbansen

FMEng said:


> It just so happens that my X32 is sitting a few feet away on my dining table, so this is fairly easy for me to review.
> 
> 8. Bring up an input fader and talk into the mic. You should have sound out of the speakers.



Nice job walking him through what can be a less-than-transparent process!!


----------

